# TYM stuff any good?



## Hoodoo Valley

It's made in Korea and looks to be about the same cost as John Deere. Every fiber in my body screams stay away, but they look well made and according to the specs, are fairly impressive. Only dealer appears to be in Oregon. What do you guys think?


----------



## chrpmaster

Sorry Chris I have no experience with TYM. But I have always trusted my gut. If you are getting a bad feeling about the deal I would not do it.

Also if the prices are similar to Deere with its huge dealer network - that has to be factored in. One of the best ways Deere or any of the big 3 brands justify their prices is the support they provide when something breaks.

Andy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Sorry Chris I have no experience with TYM. But I have always trusted my gut. If you are getting a bad feeling about the deal I would not do it.
> 
> Also if the prices are similar to Deere with its huge dealer network - that has to be factored in. One of the best ways Deere or any of the big 3 brands justify their prices is the support they provide when something breaks.
> 
> Andy *


 I just hear horror stories all the time about this stuff breaking. Deere is a bit more expensive, but not by much. I just undoubtadly trust Deeere stuff is all. Thanks for the heads up Andy! I'm getting either a brush hog brand or Deere. The Deere dealer sells both.


----------



## gooseman80

I love my TYM

<a href="http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii116/gooseman80/?action=view&current=IMGP1317.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii116/gooseman80/IMGP1317.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## gooseman80

I love my TYM


----------



## jbirdlebough

*Dont do it. TYM is junk*

I bought a new TYM 450 in 2006, it lives in a barn and is washed and serviced every time its used. TYM has had to replace most of the electrical systems, radiator was defective as was the water pump, the LT200 factory installed loader was not installed properly and the transmission bell housing was cracked as a result, the forward/reverse shifter constantly fails to engage even after shop adjusted it. 
All the plastic parts on the 450 are seriously damaged from UV and we simply stopped buying front clips because they last at best a year or two before the plastic breaks from lifting the hood. The headlights haze over after 1-2 years to the point of needing to replace them, all the rubber seals on steering and FWD steering shafts are bad on third replacemetns, most of the main seals in the fWD are leaking, as is the PTO seal. The LITW loader and 7600 backhoe are even worse. the back hoe we had to replace all the hoses two of the cylinders, the bucket, the main swing pinon was missing grease journals, the loader leaks even with new seals.

Sad thing is if they just spent $100 and built these correctly these would be average tractor. Warranty is non-existent. Dealers were screwed by TYM who did not pay the warrenty expenses.

SO BUYER BE WARE THESE ARE VERY POORLY DESIGNED, THEY ARE VERY EXPENSIVE TO FIX, AND SAME THINGS WILL BREAK AGAIN AND AGAIN. Compared to my CASE and Deers which are 45 years old and still running original parts. 

TYM looks pretty, has nice feature set, but 3-5 years from now, you will be very unhappy. Mine only has 1455hrs on it and over $5000 worth of new parts just to keep it running. Mehendra and TYM are both total piles. 

Hope this saves you from what I have experience. CASE, Deer, New Holland all make good units, you can get parts and service. Not so with TYM or Mehendra.

:unhappy ::dazed::moon:gethomeunchin:unchin:#[email protected]$:#[email protected]$::doubledev:doubledev:naah:

By CASE or Deer :tractorsm
U get the point of course.

Keep on farming!
cloudfarmer


----------



## jboshuis

I bought my 2010 T433 unused in 2014. That should have warned me something was amiss. Since then I have had a total teardown because of one shuttle bearing. The dealer had the tractor for 3 months with all sorts of crazy reasons why he couldn't finish the job. 200 Hours at the time. In September 2021 I asked for greasing and all the fluids and filters be replaced. I can't take care of my tractor by myself anymore. After draining the hydraulics in September I was told metal fines came out with the fluid. 400 hours on the tractor. I'm told it will be another teardown. The last one cost me $3,700 and 3 months. The dealer thinks I may get it back by Christmas. Do I recommend TYM? I can't. Be warned.


----------

